# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Car service suggestions in Paris

## geoff

My wife and mother-in-law are going to Paris in a couple of weeks and do not want to take a taxi from the airport.

Does anyone have a car service or shuttle service they have used before in Paris that they would recommend?

Thanks!

----------


## sixweeks

Last October we used Inter Service Prestige to travel from a hotel near the Louvre to CDG.  Hotel arranged it.  Very clean, reliable, and good service.  Mr. DS Raja's name is on the business card and phone number is 33 (0) 6 98 25 40 41

email:  isprestige@free.fr

bonne chance!

----------

